# How was this video created? (dude throws saw blade through 2x4)



## Jon_Are

I gotta believe it's fake, but I'd love to know how it was accomplished.

Any ideas?


----------



## Corry

I dunno . . . if it's sharp enough and he gets a good enough spin on it, I guess it could be possible.  

But at the same time, I'm skeptical of pretty much everything.  My gramma always told me to believe none of what I hear and half of what I see.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Yeah, RIGHT!

He hit the mark the guy made using the blue tool (forgot what you call it), first time, from 15' away.


----------



## CCarsonPhoto

I seriously doubt throwing the blade like that would cause sparks, much less do anything besides bounce right off the wood.


----------



## PhotoXopher

Apparently none of you have watched any Ninja movies!

It's real!


----------



## Cooler_King

It's not sparks.  It's sawdust and there are hundreds of comments on Youtube discussing the validity of the video.

Can't people just enjoy some nice special effects? 

Not sure how it was made though. 

My guess is the wood was pre-sawed to the most shallow depth possible (or sawed completely and then wood-glued back in place)

The cut in the wood was prepacked with sawdust (and possibly talcum powder).  

The saw blade is genuinely thrown (you can tell that from the safety glove the main actor is wearing)

It strikes the extremely fragile and exposed section of the 2x4 "sawing" it in half.

The sawdust is scattered in a lifelike fashion.

Actors move over and pick up the sawed section which can be cleanly seen to have a smooth finish to it.

Nice video though.  I like it.


----------



## Chiller

Meh, thats easy.  I do it to people all the time. :lmao:


----------



## Opher

PhotoXopher said:


> Apparently none of you have watched any Ninja movies!
> 
> It's real!



He cant be a Ninja...    you can see him


----------



## Josh66

PatrickHMS said:


> He hit the mark the guy made using the blue tool (forgot what you call it)



A Pencil?




Maybe it was balsa wood?  You could easily throw a saw blade though that...
(Or precut, like Cooler King was saying)


----------



## Cooler_King

Balsa Wood.  Hmmm never thought of that.  Could be.

Or.. in Tae Kwon Do most of the wood for breaking is pre baked to ensure that it will break under impact.  Could be used here but I doubt it.

I think either softer wood like o|||o suggests or would that has been prepared in some way to make it easier to break.


----------



## PatrickHMS

O|||||||O said:


> PatrickHMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hit the mark the guy made using the blue tool (forgot what you call it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Pencil?
Click to expand...

 
Yeah, a blue metal pencil with a square angle.


----------



## Actor

This is getting sent to Mythbusters.


----------



## Valethar

PatrickHMS said:


> Yeah, RIGHT!
> 
> He hit the mark the guy made using the blue tool (forgot what you call it), first time, from 15' away.



It's a carpenter's square.


----------



## Unspoiled

I thought this was fitting....


----------



## Crpetersena

Jon_Are said:


> I gotta believe it's fake, but I'd love to know how it was accomplished.
> 
> Any ideas?



Ok you have to think in terms of Physics... There is no way your going to exert enough energy by just throwing a circular saw blade.. No matter how sharp it is, a human does not even have a fraction of the energy needed to saw threw a block of wood. Your talking about centerfugal force and the blade in the circular saw is spinning at 3000-5000 RPM... Do you think you come anywhere near that by just tossing it? No.. How did they do it? I have no idea.. Its a great piece of video. Suppose we could dissect the video , and check on timing, and look at the video for pixelation... -But i'm telling you . unless your superman , its impossible.


----------

